

Ask HN: how to find HN user's submissions sorted by newest - tucson

Is there a way to find all the newest submissions from a particular user?
For example: 
http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=patio11
but sorted by newest.
======
ColinWright
It _is_ sorted by newest, is it not? Certainly that page has the newest at the
top and they progress in strict chronological order.

~~~
tucson
You are right. Duh. Thanks

------
gamechangr
Hey man that is actually sorted by date..take a second glance.

